# Cambridge Trio...



## Karl_99 (Apr 6, 2014)

Here are 3 new Cambridge pens with rare and beautiful woods. This is the first time that I tried this kit and I like how they turned out. Left to Right: Fountain pen with gold ti & sterling silver accents with Amboyna burl, Fountain pen with sterling silver & gold ti accents with Gmelia burl and a Rollerball pen with gold ti & sterling silver accents with Desert Iron Wood. Gmelia burl is one of my favorites and it is getting harder to locate.

C&C's welcome

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 6, 2014)

They all look sweet Karl ! Bummer they didn't show up as full size images

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 6, 2014)

Fixed the photos


----------



## Sprung (Apr 6, 2014)

VERY nice! I like them all a lot!

Never heard of Gmelia Burl before, but I really like the looks of it! Gonna have to add that to my mental list of woods I'd like to get someday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 6, 2014)

Ahhhhh I hate when y'all post awesome pictures of kits I haven't done yet. Lol means the wife will be mad this week so I can order some. Hope I can make them look as good as those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 6, 2014)

Tony: You will have no trouble doing them justice. 
Disclaimer: I am not responsible for any marital discord!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sprung said:


> VERY nice! I like them all a lot!
> 
> Never heard of Gmelia Burl before, but I really like the looks of it! Gonna have to add that to my mental list of woods I'd like to get someday.


Matt: Your list of woods to try is growing!!!Gmelia burl is one of my favorites woods, but it is scarce.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 6, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Matt: Your list of woods to try is growing!!!Gmelia burl is one of my favorites woods, but it is scarce.



Yes, it's getting to be a long list - and I definitely can't afford it all, but hopefully down the road, little pieces here and there, I can build up a collection of real nice stuff and add to the very small collection I already have. I'd never even heard of the word "burl" before joining WB, if you can believe that!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice pens!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bjbear76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice job on those...the woods really work well with the Cambridge. Cambridge is still one of my favorite pens to make.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 7, 2014)

Those are sweet looking pens!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 7, 2014)

Great looking timbers on those ones!
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

